# Some Tips Making Pictures Of Your Bird



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

I am going to share a few tips on improving your photo technique. If you will follow these steps below you will be able to share a much better picture of your little friend.

1. If your shooting with a digital camera turn off autofocus if possible.

2. If you want to shoot the picture through the wire and not open the door to the cage, then get as close to the wires as you can. I shoot with the front of the lens resting on the cage wires.

3. Since you have taken the lens off autofocus, you have to turn the manual focus ring on your lens. By doing the following the front wires of the cage should almost be invisible in the photograph.

4. For images made with a cellphone some do not allow you to shoot without autofocus. In this case you want to get the camera lens between two wires.
Rest the camera against the wire for support. You can get pretty good results with your phone it may take a few shots to get one just right.

Hope the tips help you improve your pics. Thanks for reading the thread.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Good tips
I’ll also add:
Turn your phone to silent so that the photo noise doesn’t alert your bird.
Editing phone photos by adjusting the rotation (when you’ve not held the camera quite straight) and by trimming the photo, can improve the photo a lot.


----------



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for adding that good tip. Maybe it will encourge others to add tips as well.


----------

